# Tas. Atlantic atlast.



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

:twisted:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Now that is awesome!


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Fun, a good feed and no bogans - win, win, win


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great fishing!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Tasty. I wish I could smoke fish at will.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Perfect.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Fist pump


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Fantastic pair , very nice


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

It does not get better than that. Fantastic day.


----------



## Dixie (Nov 9, 2013)

Well done...

...airborne 8 times - now that would make an awesome video


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Gard for the trip report. I know they are highly regarded, and to get two in in session is sensational. You must still be glowing.

Congratulations on a phenomenal trip, one I'm sure you will not ever forget.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice fish!

..... Reckon you could smoke bogan's???


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

squidlips said:


> ..... Reckon you could smoke bogan's???


Bogans come pre-smoked


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done that's a great day out. I suggest you buy a garmin virb or a go pro now so we can watch the video while we sit in front of a warm fire in winter


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

:shock:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I am in an apt,, on the 2nd, w a balcony, but also have a touchy HOA. Not sure the neighbors would approve. Might have to buy them off w fillets, but then there goes my margins.

As far as farmed fish go, those are very healthy looking. I wouldn't know it by looking at em. Stocker trote around here get a look to them like their tail has been dragging on concrete for most of their lives. They're obese pigs w no tail and consequently little fight.


----------

